# Jan 30-31 2010 Stowe-Jay-MRG



## billski (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll be in the Stowe area that Sat-Sun, maybe Friday also.  We'll pick from the aforementioned depending on conditions.   

Look me up, (click on my Avatar below) or PM.  No need to ski with us if you don't want to, just say "hello" is cool.

which reminds me, I have to find Hardline and Madskier6.  They've gone AZ AWOL.


----------



## madskier6 (Jan 19, 2010)

billski said:


> I'll be in the Stowe area that Sat-Sun, maybe Friday also.  We'll pick from the aforementioned depending on conditions.
> 
> Look me up, (click on my Avatar below) or PM.  No need to ski with us if you don't want to, just say "hello" is cool.
> 
> which reminds me, I have to find Hardline and Madskier6.  They've gone AZ AWOL.



I'm here, billski.  I've been doing a lot more lurking & less posting lately.  Things have been busy at home & work.

I'm planning on hitting Jay the week after - Fri. 2/5 & Sat 2/6.  I can't make the week before.


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2010)

Bump.  Most likely on Mansfield on Friday the 29th.  Saturday TBD.  Find me, I'll buy you a drink!


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

last bump.  on an incline, somewhere up there, Fri-Sat-Sun.  PM.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> I'm here, billski. I've been doing a lot more lurking & less posting lately. Things have been busy at home & work.
> 
> I'm planning on hitting Jay the week after - Fri. 2/5 & Sat 2/6. I can't make the week before.


 Close but no cigar.  maybe in a couple weeks...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 27, 2010)

Saturday I will be up there somewhere. Plans TBD and may include skinning though I do need to start burning through these SkiVT tickets eventually, too! Jay seems the most likely depending on how tomorrow plays out.


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2010)

Warp may win on Friday


----------



## BigJay (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes Yes!

Jay snow is the best snow!


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2010)

12" of blower powder on the ground here @ steaux near the Matterhorn.  
Bed early, firstt tracks in am.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 29, 2010)

Go get it, Bill! Don't let the frost bite, though! Could you report back on lift ops tonight? Could effect my decision tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2010)

Triple started the day.  Uber windy.  Quad came online about11.  Rather unpleasant ride.  No Gondi.  Conditions on groomers under Gondi sucked.  Gondi did not turn.  Best 
marked trails with nat were around triple.
Summit sucked with brutal windbown.  
Yhe woods everywhere were simply fantastic.
All day spent in the barklands.  
Winds died down midday pbut have picked back up.
It warmed to neg 5F.
We will be at jAy. on sat.
Gtg
b


----------

